# Macbook How do I use external monitor ONLY?



## pixmaniowa (Apr 24, 2007)

New Macbook is on the way! Yay! I want to set up a monitor on my desk to use with the Macbook, an external keyboard and mouse. Is there a way to set up the Mackbook to run just the external, second monitor? Maybe even with the lid closed for safety? Sounds like a tall order to me, but I bet if there's a way you guys can tell me.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 24, 2007)

You can turn the brightness down to nothing on the Macbook screen. As for using it with the lid closed, I don't believe the MacBook has that capability. The Powerbooks could. The iBooks couldn't.

Does anyone know for sure if there's a safe way to use the MacBooks in "clamshell" mode?

Doug


----------

